# 3M Fast cut plus 50417 with DA polisher



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

So i got myself some 50417 after having seem Baker21 use it on bmw paint with excellent results.

Im just wondering what the best pad, speeds and passes should be used for best results. I had a go on the bmw some time ago with 105 and 205 but couldnt get the results I wanted (Im an amateur at this at the moment).

Any help appreciated. Thanks

:car::car::detailer:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

anyone ?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Be interesting if someone replied as i too have 3m and would like some advice on this.


----------



## Navra (Jul 30, 2009)

The best pads will be 3M 50487, i haven`t just it with DA so speed and passes ican`t 
help you with, but you find out

sorry for my english.......


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

3m green compound pad or lake country orange light cut i think it is seened to work well for me


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Put some ultrafina on the pad aswell as FCP is very dry and dusy and ultrafina keeps it very 'lubey' and together :thumb: As for DA I don't know I've only used it via Rotary :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Read DaveKG's polishing guide.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I have only ever used FCP on a rotary but as already stated, it is very dusty so a drop of UF will assist in keeping dust down.

105 and 205 should have done the job.

What combo did you use on your previous attempt?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

nudda said:


> So i got myself some 50417 after having seem Baker21 use it on bmw paint with excellent results.
> 
> Im just wondering what the best pad, speeds and passes should be used for best results. I had a go on the bmw some time ago with 105 and 205 but couldnt get the results I wanted (Im an amateur at this at the moment).
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I have been using 3M products for over 15 years so you have made a great choice!

As for what pad to use I would use a soft 3M foam with the green top compound if your trying to achieve a good deep glossy finish, if you use a compound pad (orange foam) this can be a little harsh as this foam is for heavy cutting. However before all of this I would clay the vehicle to start with, giving you a clean surface to work with removing tar etc.

After a compound with the green top and soft mop I would then move on to the yellow top which is a fine compound again with the soft foam and then move on to Poorboys swirl remover again with a soft foam for the ultimate finish and then wax.

I hope this helps

Cheers

J


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I rarely use the Fast Cut by DA polisher as I find it is certainly most at home on the rotary where the best of its cutting ability can be had... better choice, IMO, for heavy cutting by DA is Menzerna Power Gloss where the more brittle abrasives can be more easily broken down by the more gentle DA and give better cut in the process.

However, you can still use Fast Cut. If you are looking fora good degree of cut from it, and are applying by DA, I would personally recommend using a stiffer foam pad such as the Chemical Guys Hexlogic Yellow, or 3M Green Compounding. While softer pads can be used to good effect on the rotary with an aggressive compound to help reduce the hologramming a little, the action of the DA can act to bow out and destroy the foam internally if an agressive compound is used with softer foam. Further the DA being a gentle machine will benefit from the stiffer foam for work the FC+ abrasives most effectively. Work with moderate to firm pressure, slow machine movements at speed 5 and as above, add a little Ultrafina to help keep the dust down if you have it (a little water can also work, but not quite as effectively as an oily finishing polish).

Expect FC+ to micromarr by DA - like other aggressive compounds. However, if you have well worked the FC+ then Ultrafina on a 3M yellow polishing pad or similar should be just fine to follow withto refine the finish - personally I favour Menzerna PO106FA Super Finish for marring removal and refining by DA, but Ultrafina can work well too


----------

